# Di2 alternate 'A Junction' location



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm wanting to reconfigure my 6870 Di2 wiring, placing the "A Junction" up on the top of the seatpost, under the seat. 

In doing so, I will have a "B Junction" hidden inside the handlebars.

There would only be a single wire going to the "A Junction" on top of the seatpost. 

My questions are:
1) Can the "A junction" be placed anywhere in the system? 
2) OK to connect into the system with a single wire down to the "B junction"?
3) OK to have multiple "B junctions" in the system?

My thinking would be that 'yes', all of this would work, but wanted to throw out the questions before I spend a few $ on some different length cables and add'l B.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree that this makes sense. It can go anywhere on the bus and you can have multiple "B"'s since all they are inside is splicing boxes with no intelligence. As well, on a traithlon forum i've seen multiple "B"'s used successfully. Please report back on how this works out.

On second thought, there might be an expectation that the shifters go on the other side of the A, so that the adjustment system works...........


----------

